# OG WIRE READY TO GO COLOR BLOWOUT SALE



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is a list of wheels we need to get rid off, and some pictures of the wheels on the list.

Yes thats right the price is for the SET!

















































































More pictures comming soon


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

any pics or what is a "solver brown"????


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 22 2008, 02:29 AM~12228148
> *any pics or what is a "solver brown"????
> *


AND PICS OF THE 13 7 ALL GOLDS


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Nov 22 2008, 02:47 AM~12228233
> *AND PICS OF THE 13 7 ALL GOLDS
> *


i should be getting more pics of the color wheels on late monday.


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 22 2008, 03:25 PM~12230866
> *i should be getting more pics of the color wheels on late monday.
> *


----------



## deezondatbitch (Feb 24, 2008)

what kind of spinners come with wheels. how much those fwd 22's all white to minesota $$$?


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

pics of the candy red 17x7


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

post pics of the 24's blue wth gold hub :0


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Nov 23 2008, 10:48 PM~12239824
> *post pics of the 24's blue wth gold hub :0
> *



we going to try to get all the pictures posted today!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Nov 24 2008, 09:11 AM~12242180
> *we going to try to get all the pictures posted today!
> *














































































































same fwd wheel


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

damn those dr. pep red are pimpin :thumbsup: how much do you charge for 14 x 7 all chromies


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 24 2008, 05:43 PM~12246943
> *damn those dr. pep red are pimpin :thumbsup: how much do you charge for 14 x 7 all chromies
> *


check our our website we have prices of the wheels and can also get shipping rates aswell. http://www.ogrimsdirect.com

If you are haveing hard time please check out our video on how to order its very easy! make sure to view in fullview to make out the picture.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 24 2008, 06:43 PM~12246943
> *damn those dr. pep red are pimpin :thumbsup: how much do you charge for 14 x 7 all chromies
> *


u interested in the DR peppers?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Nov 25 2008, 02:28 PM~12254929
> *u interested in the DR peppers?
> *


No sir..just admiring the work :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

I JUST BOUGHT A SET TODAY.MY BUDDY,IS REAL HAPPY. I'LL BE BUYING A SET FOR KICKS IN A COUPLE WEEKS.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 25 2008, 01:22 PM~12255425
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice work mkvelidadon now i need to decide witch one i will pick


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

I have some Diamond Cut spokes  for 14x7 rev ready to GO!










Hit me UP!


----------



## kashflow (Feb 20, 2006)

you got a pic of the 14x7 with the white spokes and the whit lip.how much to get the shipped to 98178.thanks


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

how much for the diamond cut spokes?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

how much for that dr pepper red white combo shipped to 55806 duluth mn?


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 25 2008, 08:21 PM~12258930
> *I have some Diamond Cut spokes   for 14x7 rev ready to GO!
> 
> 
> ...


How much sent to 89121 in vegas


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Nov 25 2008, 11:23 PM~12260984
> *how much for the diamond cut spokes?
> *



PM SENT

My Webpage


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 26 2008, 12:33 AM~12261387
> *how much for that dr pepper red white combo shipped to 55806 duluth mn?
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dui_style_@Nov 26 2008, 04:07 AM~12261852
> *How much sent to 89121 in vegas
> *



PM SENT.


----------



## kashflow (Feb 20, 2006)

how much for the white 14x7 shipped to seattle 98178


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Nov 23 2008, 09:48 PM~12239824
> *post pics of the 24's blue wth gold hub :0
> *



here you go!








13" side by side with 24"


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

wHAT SIZE ARE THESE... AND MUCH SHIPPED TO 33830, FL...


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 24 2008, 01:18 PM~12243706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the all gold 13's


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

These are spline drive hubs.... :thumbsup: ..Do you offer them for the 13x7 reverse?........


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Nov 29 2008, 07:20 PM~12290566
> *how much for the all gold 13's
> *


how much for the all gold 13's shipped to 81001


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

how much for 13's all crome ship to 94536


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Nov 30 2008, 05:57 PM~12296892
> *how much for the all gold 13's shipped to 81001
> *



Already Sold Homie! i think we have an all set of 14x7 rev all gold if you are intrested hit me up!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Nov 30 2008, 08:24 PM~12298506
> *how much for 13's all crome ship to 94536
> *


Check out our website www.ogrimsdirect.com

and check out the video if you are haveing hard time


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Nov 29 2008, 03:32 PM~12289646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


22x8 150 spokes, 

700 shipped!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

90 bucks a POP! hit me up!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 1 2008, 10:42 PM~12309530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bump!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 24 2008, 01:18 PM~12243706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR 2 OF THESE


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 3 2008, 01:18 AM~12321294
> *HOW MUCH FOR 2 OF THESE
> *



PM SENT

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

homie.. u never reply to PMs... 

13x7 reverse

colored barrels and hub

STAINLESS spokes, nipples


----------



## oldskellwheels (Dec 12, 2007)

How much?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskellwheels_@Dec 3 2008, 11:46 AM~12324400
> *How much?
> *


for what set?


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

pm replied.


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 1 2008, 11:06 AM~12301807
> *Already Sold Homie! i think we have an all set of 14x7 rev all gold if you are intrested hit me up!
> *


damn thanx anyways i dnt like 14's homie


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Dec 3 2008, 04:39 PM~12326967
> *damn thanx anyways i dnt like 14's homie
> *


Well I do have some China center gold for really cheap, there not US plated but they are cheap! When I get the time I will post a picture to compare the 2 if you’re into that! that’s ready to go right out the door!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 02:22 PM~12324144
> *homie.. u never reply to PMs...
> 
> 13x7 reverse
> ...



THATS WHY THEY MADE A WEBSITE :uh: 
OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

STAINLESS SPOKES YOU NEED TO COME UP WITH A FEW MORE BUCKS AND GO SEE WIRE WHEEL KING, ZENITH OF SO. CAL, OR DAYTON.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 3 2008, 08:07 PM~12329562
> *THATS WHY THEY MADE A WEBSITE :uh:
> OGRIMSDIRECT.COM
> 
> ...


we do have stainless steel spokes and nipples 
i do not have them listed on our website tho.
but it is true i still get lots of pm asking for prices even tho they are listed on the website, i even maid a video


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 3 2008, 11:21 PM~12329758
> *we do have stainless steel spokes and nipples
> i do not have them listed on our website tho.
> *


REALLY

SMART BUSINESS SAYS START ADVERTISING THAT BEFORE TAX RETURN SEASON.

MAKE SOME SORT OF 72 SPOKE AND YOU'LL MAKE A KILLING.

THAT AND DON'T DRUGS. DRUGS ARE BAD. AND COCAINE IS A MU**AF*CKA 

JUST TRYIN TO HELP A BRUTHA OUT :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 3 2008, 08:27 PM~12329844
> *REALLY
> 
> SMART BUSINESS SAYS START ADVERTISING THAT BEFORE TAX RETURN SEASON.
> ...



Good Point!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 4 2008, 11:03 PM~12341905
> *Good Point!
> *



bump


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

i will throw in a set of of these with a order of a set of these custom wheels for free
i even have some red crown wire with a crown on them i will try to post some pics


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 3 2008, 10:06 PM~12328676
> *Well I do have some China center gold for really cheap, there not US plated but they are cheap! When I get the time I will post a picture to compare the 2 if you’re into that! that’s ready to go right out the door!
> *



just curious whats really cheap?


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Nov 25 2008, 03:28 PM~12254929
> *u interested in the DR peppers?
> *



yep whats your price shipped 45506


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

all chrome 13's with black spokes with 2 bars and 5 lug universal shipped to 40272


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 21 2008, 03:14 AM~12218627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


on the gold is that china gold or us?? how much are these if 13x7 and is that candy red?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:04 PM~12362454
> *on the gold is that china gold or us?? how much are these if 13x7 and is that candy red?
> *


Due to the lighting and some taken with flash it changes the color of the gold,

i will try to post up a comparison of china gold next to US GOLD!

US GOLD








US GOLD








US GOLD








US GOLD








US GOLD








US GOLD








US GOLD








US GOLD








US GOLD








US GOLD


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

how about a reply to my ealier posts or a pm or something?


----------



## oldskellwheels (Dec 12, 2007)

Sure thing they look different.




> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 8 2008, 12:49 AM~12366099
> *Due to the lighting and some taken with flash it changes the color of the gold,
> 
> i will try to post up a comparison of china gold next to US GOLD!
> ...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78&64dropped_@Dec 8 2008, 04:58 AM~12366433
> *how about a reply to my ealier posts or a pm or something?
> *



sorry but did you pm me or ogwirewheels?


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 8 2008, 07:22 PM~12371470
> *sorry but did you pm me or ogwirewheels?
> *


naw man i didnt pm anyone i just asked a couple questions in this thread a couple posts up


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78&64dropped_@Dec 8 2008, 10:34 PM~12375266
> *naw man i didnt pm anyone i just asked a  couple questions in this thread a couple posts up
> *



PM sent.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 8 2008, 01:49 AM~12366099
> *Due to the lighting and some taken with flash it changes the color of the gold,
> 
> i will try to post up a comparison of china gold next to US GOLD!
> ...


I know the difference so what sup with those candy red spoke ,hub 13x7


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2008, 12:10 AM~12387023
> *I know the difference so what sup with those candy red spoke ,hub 13x7
> *



370$! sorry for the delay i thought it was on the price list its the burgundy spokes & hubs they are not 13x7 i do belive they are 15x7 std


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

i have a set with this and a matching spare for the rear! already cut.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

bump!


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

can you post pictures of the brown.
Thanks


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Dec 17 2008, 12:09 AM~12452735
> *can you post pictures of the brown.
> Thanks
> *



Sure


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

if any of you guys are intrested in any of the custom ones we have in stock pm me we will make it happen i want them gone!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

CALL US FOR X-MAS DEAL! 562-926-4444 8-4 PST M-F


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 19 2008, 06:34 PM~12478515
> *CALL US FOR X-MAS DEAL! 562-926-4444 8-4 PST M-F
> 
> 
> *



wass homies at OG :wave:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ANYTHING LEFT IN 22' SIZES?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 13 2008, 05:03 PM~12422739
> *i have a set with this and a matching spare for the rear! already cut.
> 
> 
> ...


how much and what size are they?????


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

still have the 17x7 candy red ? if so how much shipped to 60411


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Browns shipped to Calgary...
Pics Yet?
Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 22 2008, 10:39 AM~12498414
> *still have the 17x7 candy red ? if so how much shipped to 60411
> *


449 as of today with shipping, prices of shipping changes daily depending on gas prices.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 20 2008, 11:40 PM~12487388
> *how much and what size are they?????
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## kandkt01 (Oct 18, 2007)

any orange ones 14s


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandkt01_@Dec 24 2008, 08:24 PM~12521527
> *any orange ones 14s
> *


14x7 rev or std?


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

can someone tell me whats the diference in stile if any between a 14x7 and a 14x6 standard. does the style of the rim change as far as the spoke style or does it stay the same. i am looking forward to purchase a set of standards for my 49 bomb that has skirts and dont whant it to rub.


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

can you post some pics of standard 14x6 and 14x7 please :biggrin: i whant to see the diference. THANK YOU.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 28 2008, 01:10 PM~12282137
> *here you go!
> 
> 
> ...


how much for sum 13x7 all chrome with orange spokes and hub with chrome 2 ways shipped to 76011 texas


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 26 2008, 04:06 PM~12532189
> *how much for sum 13x7 all chrome with orange spokes and hub with chrome 2 ways shipped to 76011 texas
> *


Here you go check this website out!

www.ogrimsdirect.com

And here is a video on how to customize your wheels and get price and shipping price aswell all online at your time!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 26 2008, 05:06 PM~12532189
> *how much for sum 13x7 all chrome with orange spokes and hub with chrome 2 ways shipped to 76011 texas
> *



pm sent.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 3 2008, 04:38 PM~12326939
> *pm replied.
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

How much for the diamond spokes?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pipiz13_@Dec 30 2008, 04:41 PM~12563129
> *How much for the diamond spokes?
> *



360 a set + shipping


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pipiz13_@Dec 30 2008, 05:41 PM~12563129
> *How much for the diamond spokes?
> *



PM SENT>


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

any of you guys intrested in any of these that we still have in stock please hit me up and make me an offer, i will not reject any resonable offer.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Do you have any dark purple or dark kobalt 13x7s laying around that you wanna get rid of?


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

sweet deals


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chacho44_@Jan 5 2009, 08:07 PM~12617020
> *sweet deals
> *


are you intrested in any of the wheels on the list if so please pm me an offer, i want these wheels out of here.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 5 2009, 07:06 PM~12616099
> *Do you have any dark purple or dark kobalt 13x7s laying around that you wanna get rid of?
> *


i might have some extra spokes for a set i would have to check pm me an offer.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 5 2009, 08:06 PM~12616099
> *Do you have any dark purple or dark kobalt 13x7s laying around that you wanna get rid of?
> *


I can make you a set if your interested. :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 2 2008, 02:42 AM~12309530
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how bout 13" same style?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 9 2009, 08:00 PM~12657934
> *how bout 13" same style?
> *


sorry only have 14 at the moment


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

STD


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

how much for 13x7 black spokes & black lip??


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

pm sent.

ogrimsdirect.com order them here


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Jan 13 2009, 04:39 PM~12694200
> *pm sent.
> 
> ogrimsdirect.com order them here
> *


Can you get the rims with out the adapters and knock offs? Just need two 22"


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 13 2009, 03:47 PM~12694299
> *Can you get the rims with out the adapters and knock offs? Just need two 22"
> *


sure can just pm me when you are ready.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 13 2009, 04:47 PM~12694299
> *Can you get the rims with out the adapters and knock offs? Just need two 22"
> *


It's easy. go on ogrimsdirect.com

It will take you to the adapter page. If you need help with adapter size. Pm us or just give us a call 562-926-4444


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 25 2008, 08:21 PM~12258930
> *I have some Diamond Cut spokes   for 14x7 rev ready to GO!
> 
> 
> ...


whats the tag on those


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 16 2009, 12:46 AM~12720926
> *whats the tag on those
> *


90a pop plus shipping


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

i have some?'s
do u still have the Diamond Cut spokes ??
if so whats the price shipped to 40217
and i know u only have them in 14s but when do u think u might get them in 13's 
and can u give a price for a set of 13's stainless spokes and nipples shipped to 40217 
and last one ? can u give me a price for a set of china center gold shipped to 40217


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Jan 16 2009, 07:40 PM~12728396
> *i have some?'s
> do u still have the  Diamond Cut spokes ??
> if so whats the price shipped to 40217
> ...


Yes we still have diamond cut spokes we currently have them only for 14"


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Jan 16 2009, 08:40 PM~12728396
> *i have some?'s
> do u still have the  Diamond Cut spokes ??
> if so whats the price shipped to 40217
> ...


i've pm you already.


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

yes u did pm me but u didnt get me price on anything and what im asking about is not on ur web page 
so could i please get a price on the things


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Jan 20 2009, 03:23 PM~12763002
> *yes u did pm me but u didnt get me price on anything and what im asking about is not on ur web page
> so could i please get a price on the things
> *



pm sent


----------



## gordoimp (Sep 5, 2007)

i need a $ on 13s white spokes and the first 2inch of the dish white please pm with the $ by the way i have order from you guys before. i got to say you guys back up your product and do what you guys say :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Can you please give me a call 989 992-3622. I want to get a price on some powder coated rims. Thank you


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordoimp_@Jan 20 2009, 10:03 PM~12766993
> *i need a $ on 13s white spokes and the first 2inch of the dish white please pm with the $ by the way i have order from you guys before. i got to say you guys back up your product and do what you guys say :thumbsup:
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 7 2008, 11:49 PM~12366099
> *Due to the lighting and some taken with flash it changes the color of the gold,
> 
> i will try to post up a comparison of china gold next to US GOLD!
> ...


hmmm


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

> any of you guys intrested in any of these that we still have in stock please hit me up and make me an offer, i will not reject any resonable offer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

hum..... :angry:


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Jan 23 2009, 04:58 PM~12795243
> *hum.....  :angry:
> *



im assuming thats a no oh well gotta buy paint supplies instead


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Jan 23 2009, 08:07 PM~12797849
> *im assuming thats a no oh well gotta buy paint supplies instead
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

I have another set of 14x7R ALL GOLD! for the same price! hit me up


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

how much for color #RAL1027 13x7 100 spokes to 92008?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2009, 10:53 AM~12818300
> *how much for color #RAL1027  13x7  100 spokes  to 92008?
> *


380 + shipping unless you want to come and pick up.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 26 2009, 11:10 AM~12818461
> *380 + shipping unless you want to come and pick up.
> *


can you use my ups account?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2009, 11:11 AM~12818468
> *can you use my ups account?
> *


you can have UPS pick up to our location.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 26 2009, 11:14 AM~12818500
> *you can have UPS pick up to our location.
> *


ok cool


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 13 2008, 06:03 PM~12422739
> *i have a set with this and a matching spare for the rear! already cut.
> 
> 
> ...


Wassup homie,Pm me price,size and availability.... I need all five...... :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jan 26 2009, 10:35 PM~12825680
> *Wassup homie,Pm me price,size and availability.... I need all five...... :biggrin:
> *



Pm sent homie


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jan 26 2009, 11:35 PM~12825680
> *Wassup homie,Pm me price,size and availability.... I need all five...... :biggrin:
> *



we got this wheel in stock.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

16" in wheels special. Ask for coupon now 

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Got my zenith recess k/os today !Thanks 4 the smooth transaction


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

No prob. Anytime.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 26 2009, 01:23 AM~12815919
> *I have another set of 14x7R ALL GOLD! for the same price! hit me up
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry maybe I wasn't paying attention. What's the Price?


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

og...thanx bro, just got them in yesterday, everything is A O K


----------

